

Reddit does away with salary negotiations - victor9000
http://www.businessinsider.com/reddit-doesnt-negotiate-salaries-ellen-pao-2015-6

======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9330734](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9330734)

------
zabramow
Even if you remove gender from th equation, this is a good idea because it
saves time and, in some cases, could actually leave employees with a higher
salary then they would have negotiated for somewhere else.

~~~
brador
> leave employees with a higher salary then they would have negotiated for
> somewhere else

Only the below average ones. Above average employees would have been able to
negotiate a higher salary/extras. Thus, higher quality employees will go work
someplace else and not at Reddit.

A quick list of what hiring B players leads to: lower team productivity
(lowest common denominator), higher HR costs, poor culture fit, shitty
workplace politics creeping into everything. Oh, and the A players you do have
leave because FTS and stress.

